# painting econos



## fowlmouth (Mar 17, 2007)

I was wondering if I were to buy econo silosock decoys and a stencil, what kind of paint do I use. Can I buy regular flat black spray paint or is there other paint to use??


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Rusteleon(sp) and Kraylon work the best from what i have found. I believe the factorie says to use Kraylon when you get you box of decoys.


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

It would be best if you used Rustolem. It will not rub off like Krylon will.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Be careful of the Ultra flat black Krylon. I had problems with it not sticking well and smearing right off the decoys. Buddies of mine had the same problems.
The best I found was the rustoleum brand (american accents I think it was called, in the blue can) from Menards. Went on well and has held up great.

I just made my own stencils with a roto zip and some 1/4" hardboard.


----------



## Classof81 (Dec 19, 2005)

I did a batch of snow sillos this winter. I traced a store bought decoy, cut out a stencil using soft galvinized duct metal and used a sharpie black marker for the black wing markings. I believe they recommended the black marker in the instructions. Then painted all heads with UV paint found in Nodak Store. Anyway, it worked well. If your in the Fargo area I can loan you the stencil.


----------



## fowlmouth (Mar 17, 2007)

So can I buy the paint at any hardware store or is it a special order( i am talking about the black paint)? And also is it cheaper to do it this way or will I be paying close to the same if I were to just buy the regular silosocks?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Any hardware store or Walmart will carry it.
If your looking to build a large spread you will save quite a bit. You will spend some time doing it, but its a great way to pass the time in the off season.


----------



## fowlmouth (Mar 17, 2007)

I need to get this straight. The econos need to have the rod glued in and painted that is all. Or do I have to attach the backbone system as well?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> I need to get this straight. The econos need to have the rod glued in and painted that is all. Or do I have to attach the backbone system as well?


For the econos you will have to:
Paint the body and beak detail on the head (if you wish)
Staple the bag to the head/support
Insert and glue the steel stake (which you have to do with the standards anyway)
It goes quick once you figure out a system. Towards the end of building mine, I could finish 50-75 in one night after work.


----------



## fowlmouth (Mar 17, 2007)

is it pretty easy to stable te head to the bag or is there a chance of error involved.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Its certainly not brain surgery..But then again I've seen people screw up easier projects.
Take your time to start and you'll be fine.


----------



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

you can by them from sillosocks.com or call jim. as for paint to to wallyworld and they have some flat black for 96 cent per can. good as any im my opinion


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

You can get the Krylon paints at Wally World and the rustoleum paints at Menards. You will save a significant amount of $$ going with the econos as long as you don't consider the extra time you put into them to be worth $$. It really doesn't take long to paint, staple and put the rods in. We did 40 dz. this spring and had all the painting and stapling done in one weekend and then it only took a short amount of time the following weekend to glue the rods in.


----------

